# Do you take a buggy for a 4 year old on holiday?



## xxsteffyxx

As the title says really, we are off to Great Yarmouth in a few weeks and we were just trying to decide whether or not we need to get a buggy for H. We sold our last one last year because we felt we wouldn't need it anymore, and not to mention it was extra cash at the time.

So Harvey is 4, we are going to Great Yarmouth - lots of walking! Should I invest in a cheap one? Usually he hates going in a buggy, but I'm just torn in two minds here.


----------



## RaspberryK

No, I wouldn't take one for over age 2.5/3 tops x


----------



## lau86

We're in Spain and have only taken a single for the baby (bugaboo cameleon). Depends on what buggy but my 2 and 4 yr olds are far too big for that one anyway, I did try my 2 yr old as I thought it would help him nap. He looked really uncomfortable. Depends what you're doing but we haven't needed one here, we only do short walks otherwise they're at the beach or pool. So I would say no.


----------



## suzib76

Depends on the child. When Leah was 4 I wouldn't have considered it but when jack was 4 I would have relied on it heavily. You know your own child and their abilities the best, age does t mean anything, if you think a buggy would help the I would get one


----------



## alibaba24

at 4 my oldest daughter didnt like walking long distances. in saying that she wouldn't have used a buggy either. id probably leave the buggy and be prepared for lots of stops and rests. I think age is irrelevant though when it comes to other peoples kids you know what the limitations are.


----------



## Moominmummy1

No I went on hold a last summer with a nearly 4 year old and didn't need one.My son likes walking but we did break up the walking with lots of stops etc.Along with the sea air it made him sleep very well that week !


----------



## Moominmummy1

Also all the cheap pushchair I have seen are really small.My son is average weight and height and I don't think he would have been very comfortable in a pushchair.


----------



## beanzz

I wouldn't even think about a buggy for anything at this point. We go for long walks along the beaches and sand dunes here (sometimes hours) and Oaks manages fine. If he does get tired we stop and have a little sit down until he's ready to go again. I'd personally say you'd be fine without one but if you'd feel more comfortable having one handy just incase then do that :)


----------



## susan_1981

We went to Bournemouth recently and did a lot of walking. I have a 2 and 3 year old and we didn't take the buggy - we couldn't fit it in the car anyway :haha: But even if we had taken it, we wouldn't have used it.


----------



## .Mrs.B.

If you don't have one already and he hates going in a pushchair I definately wouldn't bother getting one.
I find with my two if I take a pushchair they use it but if I Ieave it they manage just fine. I find it most useful for carrying my stuff - picnic, change bag, etc.
You could get him a scooter instead?


----------



## Rags

Yes. Maybe see if a friend has one you can borrow though rather than buy one - or look for the supermarket baby & toddler events. My Ds was long out of his buggy at 4 but I took one on holiday when we went to Alton Towers last year as I wanted him to be able to enjoy the rides and excitement without being exhausted. He didn't use it all the time - jumped in and out as he wanted, he managed 5 full days at the park and really enjoyed the whole time. It wasn't just about him not having to walk, when we wanted to stop to eat he had somewhere to sit and be comfortable rather than having to hunt for other seating all the time - it was also very helpful when he won a large cuddly toy at the start of one day, we'd never have been able to keep it if we'd not had the buggy to cart it around in. It was about him but it was also about me being able to relax and enjoy our trip.


----------



## Banshee

I haven't used a buggy for ds2 for a very long time. Even last year when he was not much over 3 we went to Disneyland Paris for the day and he walked the whole day. I find always having to watch the buggy a pain in the bum so I wouldn't take it unless you have to.


----------



## Tanikins

We go to Yarmouth on Monday with our 4 year old. We won't be taking a pram. We went this time last year and also didn't take one. We walked all over. He was having to much fun to realise he was tired


----------



## lau86

I do think the average holiday is different to eg days at Disney land or Alton towers. There is a lot of walking there and I might consider it for something like that


----------



## xxsteffyxx

I think we have decided not to bother. Cheapest buggy that would fit Harvey comfortably would be around £60 and why bother spending that amount on a buggy for a week? But thank you everyone for your inputs, I do really appreciate it.

Harvey's a comfortable little lad and whereas he has his moments of wanting to run away and be silly (what 4 year old doesn't) I think he would be more upset if I decided to put him in a buggy even for 10 minutes and it's his holiday as much as mummy and daddy's, so I want him to enjoy it. Wear himself out, run, jump, skip, be silly and enjoy as much sugar as he can. 

Looking forward to our holiday &#128525;


----------



## lau86

Exactly, I know they're all different but mine would see it as a punishment if I put them in one. Have a nice time!


----------



## Dragonfly

I think you have to do what yopu think is right here. What suits you and your child. If a buggy will make it easier on you and him you get one then. I rather be stuck in a position of having a buggy when needed and if you dont need it bring it back to shop. They can be got cheap. I know what its like when you have a kid who has walked the legs off himself.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I stopped using one when DD1 turned 4 years old. She can walk far and actually prefers her independency. She walked close to 10km one time and still had energy to run and play in the soft play area at the restaurant we took her.


----------



## jd83

I think it depends on the kid. We have a sit and stand, and I still take it for all day outings to amusement parks, zoos, and similar places that have a ton of walking on concrete/asphalt. Not just for the kids to sit for a few minutes here and there, but it also comes in super handy for throwing our cooler full of snacks/drinks, and bags, etc in the storage area. My younger son still uses the sit/stand area frequently for day trips like that, so we'll probably use it for this summer for sure before trying without it next year.


----------



## SpringerS

Maybe a bit late for this suggestion but I'm phasing out DS' buggy now and as we walk lost of long distances most days, he uses his balance bike. It's great for both of us as he can cover long distances quickly, without getting tired. And he isn't stopping and trailing about making mid-length walks take ages. He has a really good one with pneumatic tires and proper brakes, so he can go on all sorts of terrain easily.


----------



## EcoMama

No. Just tailor your holiday to suit everyone. 4yrs is too old for a buggy


----------



## EcoMama

Also, agree with springer. Get him an islabike rothan


----------

